
Mac OS X Leopard and Xcode on iPad Pro - tosh
https://twitter.com/jankais3r/status/1274043856821145602
======
hankchinaski
trying to build ios apps via emulator on ipad looks more like an exercise in
masochism or a cool trick than something "usable"

~~~
curiousgal
It would kinda make sense if the thing was cheap. But it's not so essentially
you are paying a premium to have a shitty experience.

Doing hacky things on Apple products seems pointless in my opinion, because
people paid their way into a walled garden that are now trying to escape?

~~~
toyg
Ish. It’s like you’re staying at this wonderful hotel that is very expensive
and you absolutely love, but they refuse to allow wifi in the rooms. So you
rig up your own hacky solution to get wifi anyway, hoping they won’t discover
it and throw you out.

~~~
duncanawoods
Feels like prisoners scratching on their walls. They won’t get to keep what
they make.

Free your talent and creativity by putting your effort into open platforms.

------
ChrisMarshallNY
It’s a cool trick, but far from what I need.

I’d like to see Xcode —in full, and up to date— running on an iPad.

At that point, iPad will suddenly become a viable development platform, and
one I would definitely consider using as a traveling system.

~~~
read_if_gay_
If you don't require Xcode UTM's Linux VMs will probably work for you as a
development platform.

~~~
messe
If you're going down that route, a VPS is an alternative (albeit more
expensive) option. Blink shell is a great ssh/mosh client, and code-server
makes for a great IDE.

Blink shell: [https://blink.sh/](https://blink.sh/)

code-server: [https://github.com/cdr/code-server](https://github.com/cdr/code-
server)

~~~
mark_l_watson
+1 for Blink and a good VPS.

For testing big builds or anything you want some power for, a good way to go
when you need portability.

------
saltedonion
What’s happening here? Did the guy manage to install OS X on an iPad? Is this
a supported feature or a hack?

~~~
MaxLeiter
It's running via
[https://github.com/utmapp/UTM](https://github.com/utmapp/UTM), a qemu-based
VM manager for iOS.

------
GuiA
This is likely a PPC build of Mac OS X, running on the iPad through QEMU.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Is there any particular reason it has to be PPC? Does QEMU emulate PPC more
effectively than x86?

~~~
jedieaston
Probably because nobody has gotten OS X running on that version of QEMU.

------
saagarjha
I’m curious if there’s an iPad old enough to be supported by Xcode while also
new enough to run UTM so you can actually use Xcode to build an app that could
theoretically run directly on the device.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
He appears to be using PPC Leopard. The iOS 2.2.1 SDK is the latest that can
be made to work on that. [https://macintoshgarden.org/apps/iphone-os-221-sdk-
ppc](https://macintoshgarden.org/apps/iphone-os-221-sdk-ppc)

So, I'm going to go ahead and say it's impossible.

~~~
madeofpalk
Wow I never knew the iOS build chain ever worked on PPC!

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Well, it never _officially_ did. From the Macintosh Garden page I linked:

> Despite Apple's claim that the SDK was available for Intel Macs only, some
> clever developers soon realized that all the frameworks and programs the SDK
> delivered were compiled as Universal (PPC/Intel) code while the compiler
> configuration files were ARM/Intel only. Moreover the installer checked for
> Intel architecture and denied installation on PPC Macs. Installing the .pkg
> archives manually and repairing the compiler configurations made the iPhone
> SDK run completely on PPC Macs.

------
athiercelin
Now it's a computer.

~~~
jsjohnst
So because it runs Xcode in an emulator it’s a computer?

~~~
callalex
If we can get to the point of EMULATING a whole-@$$ computer on the device,
maybe, just maybe, that device was slightly capable of running a compiler a
looooooooooooooooong time ago.

~~~
josteink
But to run a compiler you’d have to be able to see _files_ , and as we all
know, Apple-customers find things like that very, very scary.

Edit: I’m sarcastically referring to Apple’s original justification for not
making files a concept on iOS, and thus I’m mocking Apple’s condescending
judgement of its own users, not the actual users themselves. I thought that
much would be obvious.

~~~
thebruce87m
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Files_(Apple)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Files_\(Apple\))

------
jbverschoor
Would loooooove to have an iPad Pro em for most of my stuff and have the
ability to use a fast VM for development or other things that require me to
have more control and finegrained window management

------
villgax
There needs to a shift in the way Xcode deploys apps or iOS accepts over WiFi
app installs, only then can Xcode as an App rather than a VM help with
development on the device you are actually using even if it cannibalises Mac
sales.

~~~
hellofunk
iOS does accept Xcode builds over Wi-Fi, in case you weren’t already aware. I
think that’s how most people work now, when they run the project in Xcode, it
just launches on the iOS device wirelessly.

~~~
villgax
I know, but if Xcode runs on the same device they'd have to make some changes
to target itself obviously though

------
burgerzzz
I’m sooo ready to work on my web apps on my iPad Pro with the magic keyboard.
It really feels like it could be an great developer experience if we could
just run/build Node apps.

------
zepto
At this point, it would be straightforward for Apple to release a limited
version of Xcode for iOS, and I expect them to do so, maybe even this year.

It would only use Swift and SwiftUI, and only target iOS.

------
bluescrn
Can we have a native ARM MacOS for iPad now, please?

------
asaddhamani
Anyone here coding on their iPad? What tools are you using?

------
rplst8
Why?

------
exabrial
I'm not sure we'll ever see a full xcode release for iPad unless something
drastic happens with the way mobile operating systems work. On your desktop
you are king, you have the freedom to delete most every file or install any
utility to any directory. Apple does not want you to have that autonomy on
your devices and made sure from the start that you are unable to do anything
unless they approve. I just don't see a marriage between these two worlds
anytime soon.

~~~
zepto
For a _full_ release you are probably right, but a release that can only build
iOS apps with swift and swiftui would be quite easy for them at this point.

~~~
vbezhenar
It would be ironic if they will ship macOS Simulator for iOS.

